# Uber wil take your tips away from you (a true story)



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a true story that I'm loosely retelling:

My buddy drives for Uber, and he gave this one guy a ride. The guy tipped my buddy a few dollars.
Sometime later, for some reason that I'm not clear on, the guy filed a complaint to Uber about giving out a cash tip.
Uber notifies my buddy of the complaint, which starts a fairly drawn out conversation between the driver and an Uber CSR.

The resolution from Uber? Uber deducted the amount of the passenger's tip off of the fare and recalculated the fare ! The rationale was to "make it fair" to deduct the tip off the total trip.

How about them apples?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Your reply to Uber should always be:

"What cash?"


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Your reply to Uber should always be:
> 
> "What cash?"


Truth.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Some passengers seem to get a thrill out of contacting Fuber to snitch about something stupid.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Should have videotaped your meeting with the CSR agent and office manager. Nothing scares them like bad press online, had you let the video go viral.

Imagine if a restaurant did that to a server, deducted a tip from their hourly pay. That restaurant would be toast
But Uber drivers, it's expected the public and company can treat them like trash.

Good job guys, way to keep a company like this in business. Keep phones off until this BS ends and drivers get the little respect they had before these damn apps were created and turned drivers into fast food like workers you could spit on anytime.


----------



## Ardeko (Dec 5, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> ]
> 
> Sometime later, for some reason that I'm not clear on, the guy filed a complaint to Uber about giving out a cash tip.


Probably the guy had a conversation with one of his friends:

Friend: "How did you get here so fast?"

Guy: "I took an Uber. Was pretty cheap too. Whole trip cost me only $5.29, and I tipped the driver 2 bucks."

Friend: "What? You got scammed. Tip is already included in the fare. Plus the Uber drivers already make tons of money without tips"

Guy: "oh really? damn. I'll contact Uber to get a refund"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ardeko said:


> Probably the guy had a conversation with one of his friends:
> 
> Friend: "How did you get here so fast?"
> 
> ...


That is scary accurate lol (seriously)


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Have your friend save the correspondence for what will hopefully be his or his class action's lawsuit...all about documentation.


----------

